# What is it ???



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

One of my good friends got this picture behind his house the other day...What do ya'll think it is ? It was taken in North Santa Rosa County....


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

was that the only pic of it ?


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

I have one more, I am loading it now...


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Some kind of cat for sure. Thats def. a first for me.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i think a cat also but wish there was a better pic of the head


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Eating pears????


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep...


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

The body shape doesn't really look like a cat, but I don't know what it is. The tail looks like a cat, but the body posture doesn't look like a big cat.

The pears are a good observation, but it is hard to tell what it is doing. I wonder if it escaped from a zoo or something?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

how close was this to the zoo. i did not know that there was a zoo around. looking at it it looks as if the hind legs are larger that the front legs. the tail looks like a cat but for some reason now that i hear about a zoo, could it be a kangaroo or wallaby. i have no idea really, i am just making observations and guesses. i still wish i could see the head of it.


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

Zoo not a possibility, we are in North Santa Rosa County close to the Alabama line...


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Mangy Coyote???


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

NOT LIVING NEAR A NUCLEAR POWER PLANT ARE YOU? THAT IS F*&@ UP LOOKING! I WOULD SAY A CAT IF I HAD TO GUESS.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

It's a siamese cat you can tell by the head and the body long legs and short coat.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Chupacabra!!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Its a kangaroo bending over eating. :letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

it seriously looks like a kangaroo......check out the legs in the second pic


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

ain't no kangaroos up there 

if there is when is the hunting season for them


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Looking at it again, I think it might just be a house cat. The picture makes it hard to see the details of the face, and the scale is hard to judge.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

if it is a house cat then them aint pears.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *lingfisher1 (10/1/2008)*ain't no kangaroos up there
> 
> if there is when is the hunting season for them


Year round there like hogs multiply like crazy. :doh


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Is it actually eating pears? Or is it just sniffing the ground under a pear tree? I can't really tell from the pic. If it was eating pears and it was as big as it looks in the pic, the no it isn't a cat.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i am not saying that it is eating pears. that is just the only thing tthat i can somewhat compare it to in the photo. looking at it. the head of the animal looks to be way bigger than the pair meaning that it is most likely not a house cat. i dont mean to sound like an a hole. just my opinion and observation. but i have been wrong many mnay times before.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Your not sounding like an ahole at all, just commenting on what the strange looking creature may be. The pear looks small compared to the head, but the scale is hard to judge. Itis hard to tellhow far thecat/kangaroo/wtf is from the pear. Kinda like holdinga big fish WAY out there for the camera.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I think I saw something that looked likethat on HBO the other night


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

to me it looks like a greyhound...


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *lingfisher1 (10/1/2008)*ain't no kangaroos up there
> 
> if there is when is the hunting season for them


aww come on man......my second cousin's girl friend's brother's best friend'sgreat uncleshot one out in munson last fall........

okayit's a chupacabra......lol


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks more like a fox than anything else to me. They will eat fruits andinsects, either of which it could be doing there. I use to have one in my yard late every night when I would get home from work and its posturelooked a lot like the animal in the picture.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

if it is a fox someone shaved his tail


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw this up at Scotts Monday.Without seeing the full head it's hard to tell. I'm thinking it's either a panther, a very very large house cat, or a fox with a serious case of the mange!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I think a wild mastif with uncropped tail.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Tim, it's a feral dawg....been mixed w/ a yote......dern sure odd looking brother!!!:letsdrink


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Jason that is the best answer I have heard yet

wouldn't want to walk upon him in the yard at night


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Jason (10/1/2008)*Tim, it's a feral dawg....been mixed w/ a yote......dern sure odd looking brother!!!:letsdrink


Jason, you live way to far out in the woods my brother...

Great answer...that may hit the nail on the head!


----------



## pfr (Sep 28, 2007)

Jack-a-lope doe.


----------



## grumendboat (Oct 10, 2007)

<IMG alt="Jaguarundi (Herpailurus yaguarondi) ; Image ONLY" src="http://www.animalpicturesarchive.com/ArchOLD-1/1100753835.jpg" width=800 border=1>

THAT IS A JAGUARUNDI. EGLIN DID SOME TEST WITH THEM MANY YEARS AGO. THEY HAD A TURKEY HUNTER A FEW YEARS AGO GET ONE ON FILM IN A CLOSED AREA HUNT AND ONE WAS HIT BY A CAR ON LEWIS TURNER MANY YEARS AGO. JACKSON GAURD MAY LIKE TO SEE THAT PHOTO. I WAS ALSO TOLD YOU CANSHOOT THEM. GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing Jason was until I seen your pic grumend.


----------



## grumendboat (Oct 10, 2007)

<H3 class="m0 c-maroon">Jaguarundi - - - Felis yagouaroundi fossata</H3><P class=click>Click Image For A Larger View<DIV class=box> </DIV><P class="m0 caps">The Jaguarundi is native to Central America and the northern and central countries of South America down to Argentina. A number of jaguarondi are also to be found in Florida, although these are descendants of a small population introduced to the area in the 1940?s. 

Jaguarundi live in dense shrubbery and thickets, and on the edge of forests where these cats live a life of relative safety because such thickets are almost impenetrable to both dogs and man which are their chief enemies.. They are rarely found on open land. They spend most of their time on the ground, but they are expert. They are largely active at night but move about a good deal in the daytime, often going to water at midday. 

The Jaguarundi is a small cat, with a long tail, short legs, small round ears, and a slender body. Its fur is short and smooth. The fur is plane with no patterning, though it is slightly lighter on the underside. They are almost black, grey, brown, or fox-red. The darker colors are more likely to be found in rainforest regions, and the paler colors in drier regions. Newborns have spots on their coats. <P class=mb1>They primarily feed on of rats, mice, birds, and rabbits


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd have to agree. It definately has the cat tail but it isn't really built like a panther. Good call!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I say gray fox , tail looks to long to be a coyote


----------



## Promark (Nov 1, 2007)

You need to submit your pic to FWC. See this article http://www.lakecityreporter.com/articles/2004/08/29/news/top_story/news01.txt



It may very well be a jaguarundi, and if it is you could be the person who convinces the geniuses at FWC!


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Jaguarundi - saw one just east of Brewton while turkey hunting couple years back in the old Beaver Creek Hunting Club


----------



## gmlee (Sep 6, 2008)

When i was a kid Grandfather was a priviet game warden for a hunting club. Spent all summer in the woods with him shining fields. Was two big cats on one field from time to time. It has been 25 years ,but looks like the panthers we saw back then.


----------



## skinny water (May 28, 2008)

i got it and it as only been extinct f







or 65 years in australia:clap


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

jaguarundi.............. I think thats how you spell it......


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Hairless grey fox. Found a picture out of North Carolina. I could be wrong but it looks pretty dang close to me.

http://scienceblogs.com/clock/2007/02/hairless_grey_foxes_in_north_c.php.

take a look and make your own decision. 

It was between a hairless fox or a doe that had grown a tail for me.


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Just my luck...the link didnt work.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

foxes have HUGE ears and whenthey are hairless they appear even bigger.. i have seen a hairless fox too and thats def not him. there was a hairless fox that ive seen numerous times on NAS and ive been within 10 feet of it.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *whalersailor (10/6/2008)*There is at least one Jaguarundi on NAS Pensacola. At least there was a few years ago. The cat was seen killing an injured pelican and a somewhat tame Blue Heron at Sherman Cove Marina during a long cold spell in 2002/03. The base game warden identified it immediately from a verbal description and knew about its existence.
> 
> Couple of interesting things: They were introduced to Florida by people desiring exotic pets. They are adept swimmers, with fish being their primary food where available.


i saw a big fox squirrel last year inside the perimeter fence on NAS. that was the first time ive ever seen one. really cool


----------



## Pacesetter (Aug 31, 2008)

That is a taint.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a coyote in his summer coat. Shot plenty out in California, they looked just like that when the temps climb up a bit.


----------



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

the tail is by far way to thick to be a house cat, coyote,fox etc. CHUPACABRA!!


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

thems a snipe rite thar


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Best answer I've seen.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I got it ! it's a Chihuahua / housecat hybrid !


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Enlarged and a little photo enhancement.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, it's a damn songdog. I love to hunt coyotes! They are awesome to hunt!


----------



## hunter&angler (Sep 5, 2008)

This is a jaguarundi. They used to be found in the southern U.S. but now are found mostly in Mexico, Central and South America. We have sighted one on my lease in Alabama years ago. 

here's a link. 

http://www.indiantiger.org/wild-cats/jaguarundi.html

*Presence on the planet:* The jaguarundi is native to Central America and the northern and central countries of South America down to Argentina - it is also rarely sighted in parts of Texas and New Mexico in the southern United States. A number of jaguarundi are also to be found in Florida, although these are descendants of a small population introduced to the area in the 1940?s.


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm going with chupacabra too just for giggles and gins:letsdrink


----------

